# Head Gasket Replacement of an 8.5 HP OHV Briggs Engine



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I got a Crafstman 536.881851 for $100 with a blown head gasket. So I ordered the part and swapped it in yesterday. Here are a few pics of the process. It wasn't very difficult, trickiest part is setting the valves but thats not a big deal actually. She fired right up on the first pull and runs like a champ now. The top head bolts were not very tight at all so i suspect they backed out slowly over time or they were not torqued down at the factory. This must have allowed compression to escape behind the gasket and burn it up.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Whoa, never saw a blown head gasket on a Briggs snow engine, their single cylinder lawn tractor engines blow gaskets rather commonly.

Plus I’ve only seen the gasket blow between the cylinder and lifter valley pressurizing the crankcase. That thing blew out right to open air. 

Nice job getting it going.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice score, found the same model for $80 with a stripped out gearbox a year or 2 ago and I upgraded the chute to a taller medal one off a different craftsman that is a drop in replacement and helps it throw even farther. Not sure this will work but trying to post a image of chute with phone.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those tires look similar to the Carlisle XTrac tires, except seems like ladder chains might stay in place on those. Carlisle should have done that.


----------

